# Tunze Osmolator has failed me for the first time



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

I woke up this morning and heard my pumps struggling. When I looked at my sump I saw the water level had dropped alot. I at first assumed a leak but everything was dry around the tank. I look at my r/o reservoir and it was full.

Then I noticed the osmolator was showing "level" even though the actual level was far below the sensor. Sensor looks clean and no scratches.

I think I may have to send it in for repairs. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

This has to be the First time I have ever read the Osmolator having any issues.

Did the control Box get Wet? 
The sensor wire is perfect?
How old is the unit?
Have you had and power outages/ Shorts?


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Everyrthing looks fine to me. Puled the sensor out of water entirely and it still shows "level". No shorts and nothing got wet


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Omis said:


> I woke up this morning and heard my pumps struggling. When I looked at my sump I saw the water level had dropped alot. I at first assumed a leak but everything was dry around the tank. I look at my r/o reservoir and it was full.
> 
> Then I noticed the osmolator was showing "level" even though the actual level was far below the sensor. Sensor looks clean and no scratches.
> 
> I think I may have to send it in for repairs. Any thoughts?


Haha, I have the opposite problem right now - the sensor works fine, but the signal from the head unit to the pump isn't getting out (pump works).

Wanna smash ours together?

For yours, try cleaning the optical probe in vinegar, then see if it works again.


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Heh, luckily mine is still under warranty. I sent it back to the store for repair today. In the mean time its back to manual top off for me, sigh.



ameekplec. said:


> Haha, I have the opposite problem right now - the sensor works fine, but the signal from the head unit to the pump isn't getting out (pump works).
> 
> Wanna smash ours together?
> 
> For yours, try cleaning the optical probe in vinegar, then see if it works again.


----------

